# say huh?



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cycle-For...0000003260420&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15382946


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JohnHenry said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cycle-Force-Tour-de-France-Stage-One-Vintage-Red-45cm-Fixed-Gear-Bicycle/15382946?sourceid=1500000000000003260420&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15382946


Get one and report back.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Get one and report back.


It does come with bullhorns.:thumbsup:

edit: didnt argentius do that with the denali bike or some such?

everyone can drop a dime in my paypal and i will order it.

well, they only have 45cm or 51cm in stock


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

You know, that actually doesn't look that bad, for the money.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

> Brakes: fixed gear


But of course.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> You know, that actually doesn't look that bad, for the money.



My thought too.......very nice for $150


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

And props to Wal-Mart for finally setting the record straight on whether a fixed gear qualifies as a legal brake or not. No one goes up against Wal-Mart, not even a PDX cop. From the specs:

• Seat: Vader Saddle / Cr-mo rails
*• Brakes: fixed gear*
• Wheels: 700C


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

41 lb. Shippingweight. How much can a box and packing weigh?


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> 41 lb. Shippingweight. How much can a box and packing weigh?


I just purchased a 26" mtb wheelset from cc. Manufacturers weight for f/r totals 1900g The shipping weight is *38* pounds.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

It says 349 dollars on the link I pulled up. For that price you can get a BD Mercier Kilo TT that will have components with brand names you actually recognize. It looks to me that the Mercier Kilo I have is a KHS frame, or one of many generic copies, and it's pretty good quality. It's the same price, and shipping is free.


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats crazy cheap price tho


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Jim311 said:


> It says 349 dollars on the link I pulled up. For that price you can get a BD Mercier Kilo TT that will have components with brand names you actually recognize. It looks to me that the Mercier Kilo I have is a KHS frame, or one of many generic copies, and it's pretty good quality. It's the same price, and shipping is free.



Yeah, the 51cm is showing $199.. the 54cm is $349. weird


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*what the heck*



JohnHenry said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cycle-For...0000003260420&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15382946


I ordered one just for grins and giggles. Will probably wreck it. Should be at my local store 3/19. I got the 51cm for $199.
This will be funny, me on a fixed gear lol.

Or, I will give it to my son. He heals faster than I do.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Jen_I_Am said:


> I ordered one just for grins and giggles. Will probably wreck it. Should be at my local store 3/19. I got the 51cm for $199.
> This will be funny, me on a fixed gear lol.
> 
> Or, I will give it to my son. He heals faster than I do.


can't wait for pics and a report.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

Will let y'all know. I think it will be a decent bike for the money and the campus life. I won't be out $500 if his bike gets stolen again.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> can't wait for pics and a report.



+1....cool...


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Jen_I_Am said:


> Will let y'all know. I think it will be a decent bike for the money and the campus life. I won't be out $500 if his bike gets stolen again.


apparently from your sig & profile you are not hurting for $ or possessions...
& while i can certainly understand not wanting to have a high-priced bike stolen
& while i would like to see a competent review of this bike here 

in good conscience i can not keep myself from cautioning you that even tho the 1 you ordered is not the exact same bike, walmart already a offered a cheapo fg bike that was a total disaster:
http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2010/04/bsnyc-product-review-walmarts-mongoose.html

so if it is not too late to reconsider...
at nashbar you can get a schwinn madison (which is sooo much more bike than what you just ordered) 
for only $300 or maybe even less depending on whatever coupon code &/or free shipping they have going on there at the moment

good luck & have fun whatever you decide...


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*not a problem*

Most of my S*** is new, I admit. Lost everything else in some old hurricane. Makes sense to me. Point lost elsewhere.

The bike is now supposed to be in Greenfield, WI, near my job, Monday 3/21.

Son has already blown up 3 cars, so bike is logical move.

He cannot park a car near the new campus- pics soon. He wants drops and a rear brake, so will post pics of progress, IF bike does not arrive fubar. LBS will assemble if I buy the drops and brake (plus a flip flop hub) @$125. Sounds good to me!

Cheaper than another car.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

CycleForce is a distributor. I was actually thinking about picking them up for cheap road bikes or city bikes.

The Hollandia Opa 28" is a pretty cool bike, or so it appears.

http://www.cyclefg.com/index.shtml


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Thanks PlatyPius *

I tried to check out that bike- Hollandia. Could not get the site to load. At any rate, the bike I got for Dan should be here soon. 

I anticipate something will be jacked up- for that money I would be stupid not to. I am sick of replacing cars lol. Nothing is worse than car insurance for a 20 yr old guy w/ 2 wrecks  

There is new housing for UN-Omaha. His last bike was stolen. I refuse to buy more cars- he bought his last one himself, but the insurance is awful!!! They can park 3 miles from campus and ride in. He was in Lincoln


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Thanks*



markaitch said:


> apparently from your sig & profile you are not hurting for $ or possessions...
> & while i can certainly understand not wanting to have a high-priced bike stolen
> & while i would like to see a competent review of this bike here
> 
> ...



*that bike is certainly fubar. I especially enjoyed the amber sunglasses on the actor featured in the aritcle, Probably cost more than the bike. Never thought about the Schwinn, so that will be worth a look.

The beauty of Walmart is the ability to leave the POS there and keep my $. Already pissed that they have delayed arrival date. I was hoping to bring it back to Omaha, or have his dad take it- so my schedule is whack.

IDK where you live, but we are having a MASSIVE bike expo in Wauwatosa, WI 4/7 for a few days. I am gonna be doing a 4 day part time gig for the experience and discount lol  

Lagniappe will be that if this Wally World deal is a POS, I will have bunches of options for him from the bike show. *


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pos*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Get one and report back.


 Wally Hell fixie is s***
was a week late. Headset cracked and colour is orange, not red. BF said he noticed the chainstay did not allow proper alignment and forks had poor welds. (???) No sale @ Wal Hell

Bought a BigShot fixie $379. Totally custom. check it out. AMAZING $$$

http://www.bigshotbikes.com/?gclid=CM3Z-eTNhKgCFcm8Kgodgnyztg


----------

